# Narrowing down speaker selection



## rtimbuc (Mar 5, 2012)

I am in the process of buying new speakers for a basement tv setup. I have a yamaha htr-5890 receiver. I am looking for a budget set and I have sort of narrowed down my selection to three units but I am open to other suggestions. I am looking for small speakers with quality sound that are also mountable on the wall. The three sets I like are the Boston Acoustics SoundWare SX, the Infinity TSS-500, or the Klipsch HD Theater 1000. All three are under $500 for the 5.1 setup. Another question I have is: my receiver is a 7.1 so I was wondering if you would set it up as such with 2 extra speakers or is the 7.1 content out there limited and not worth it? Thanks to all in advance for your help.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Almost everything that I've ever heard about Klipsch has been positive. Probably hard to go wrong.

I would probably spend the extra money for 7.1. Sure - there is a lot in 5.1, but 7.1 is still strong.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Boston SoundWare is a nice one.

And this one
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ater-System-w/Boston-Acoustic-Speakers/1.html

7.1 is a matter of preference and choice - I am fine 
with out it - your decision.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Almost everything that I've ever heard about Klipsch has been positive. Probably hard to go wrong.
> 
> I would probably spend the extra money for 7.1. Sure - there is a lot in 5.1, but 7.1 is still strong.


I would also favor the Klipsch.
I've never used them, but a lot of people love them.
I've got a 7.1 setup, but rarely use the rear speakers. but then I do a lot more music that movies.
Eve in movies, only a few blu-ray discs have discrete 7.1. you generally have to use dolby PLIIx or DTS neo6 to bring the rear speakers into play.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Do you really need 5.1?

Your budget's on the small side and you could do really well with a nice 2.0...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rtimbuc said:


> I am looking for a budget set and I have sort of narrowed down my selection to three units but I am open to other suggestions. I am looking for small speakers with quality sound that are also mountable on the wall. The three sets I like are the Boston Acoustics SoundWare SX, the Infinity TSS-500, or the Klipsch HD Theater 1000.


Another option might be the NXG NXPRO41. I found them on Amazon for only $25 each (MSRP is $180 each). I bought 4 of them and the matching center, the NXPRO42, which came to around $275 with shipping. Gorgeous cabinets, solid construction and good sound. Definitely worth more than what I paid.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

If it were me I would take the budget you allotted for 7.1 and spend it on a nicer 5.1 after all speakers and room treatments will give you the most noticeable improvements in sound over all.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Although I highly recommend 7.1, if you go 2.0 (as GranteedEV mentioned)-- and buy better speakers, and then save some cash and buy the other channels later - that's a great way to go.

It's mostly about making sure that the speakers that you're buying are good enough that you won't get upgrade-itis as soon as you have them.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

5.1 is fine for most videos and with a $500 budget you're really compromising quality for those two extra channels. Doing 7.1 right also requires that you have several feet between your seating location and the wall behind you (in a 5.1 setup the surrounds are to the side). Since all of those systems are really at their best in a really tiny room 7.1 just doesn't make sense.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. Consider the size of the room and seating position. If its too small, you might not benefit from 7.1


----------

